# Siren V2 Coil Recommendations



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/3/22)

I've tried 2.5 and 3mm 5,6,7, and 8 wrap spaced 28G stainless coils in this tank, with the coil barely peeking over the top of the posts, and it's a good, (_not great_), vape at between 8 and 10 Watts ... and I wondered if there were any Siren V2 vets on the forum that would like to share their wisdom, particularly wrt to optimal? coil specifications, coil height and power levels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/22)

Hi @Intuthu Kagesi 

this thread might give you some ideas


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/siren-2-reviews.43957/



I could never get my Siren V2 dialled in perfectly so it was benched
i did try a fair amount of options 

am keen to follow this to find out if you come up with a great coil solution

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/22)

Thanks for taking me down memory lane @Intuthu Kagesi , it feels like a lifetime ago that I used my old friend the Siren V2.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/3/22)

Silver said:


> Hi @Intuthu Kagesi
> 
> this thread might give you some ideas
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for that @Silver ... I've read through the thread, and between the feedback therein and my own experiences yesterday / last night, am now leaning towards doing something I confirmed whilst resolving a leaky TrollX a few months back, namely that directing the bulk of the airflow towards the hottest part, (the centre of a coil), improves flavour;
Blocking off the two outer air holes, (_and possibly enlarging the center one too_), is an option, as the flavour is definitely muted in this tank, and the atty certainly improves a little with an increase in temperature, and by temporarily blocking the outer two holes with toothpick .... and I'm loathe to resort to "fancy coils", to compensate for the chamber and fluffy airflow, only to create other challenges.
I'll update this thread with my results as I go along

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/3/22)

Is it a Siren 2 22mm or the 24mm that you have @Intuthu Kagesi ?
If it's a 24mm, just get rid of it. It's not worth the trouble 
If it's a 22mm then winner winner! VV MTL clapto or Simple round wire (I use nichrome, 26Ga) , 3mm with your coil halfway above the posts will give you the greatest loose MTL and loads of flavour

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (19/3/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Is it a Siren 2 22mm or the 24mm that you have @Intuthu Kagesi ?
> If it's a 24mm, just get rid of it. It's not worth the trouble
> If it's a 22mm then winner winner! VV MTL clapto or Simple round wire (I use nichrome, 26Ga) , 3mm with your coil halfway above the posts will give you the greatest loose MTL and loads of flavour





Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I've tried 2.5 and 3mm 5,6,7, and 8 wrap spaced 28G stainless coils in this tank, with the coil barely peeking over the top of the posts, and it's a good, (_not great_), vape at between 8 and 10 Watts ... and I wondered if there were any Siren V2 vets on the forum that would like to share their wisdom, particularly wrt to optimal? coil specifications, coil height and power levels.


I use 24g SS. 5-8 wraps on anything. I think 28 is a bit too thin, (but that's according to me). 
Otherwise try to parallel the 28g and see if it's better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/3/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Is it a Siren 2 22mm or the 24mm that you have @Intuthu Kagesi ?
> If it's a 24mm, just get rid of it. It's not worth the trouble
> If it's a 22mm then winner winner! VV MTL clapto or Simple round wire (I use nichrome, 26Ga) , 3mm with your coil halfway above the posts will give you the greatest loose MTL and loads of flavour


Thanks for your reply @Grand Guru .... So funny thing ... I got the same advice from @Room Fogger earlier today at the vape meet, so before modifying anything, will give it a go and revert  ... Thanks again for the heads up ... O ... and it is a 22mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/3/22)

Resistance said:


> I use 24g SS. 5-8 wraps on anything. I think 28 is a bit too thin, (but that's according to me).
> Otherwise try to parallel the 28g and see if it's better.


Thanks for that @Resistance ... My "sweet spot" in MTL tanks is in the range of 4 to 8 wraps of 28G Stainless on a 2.5mm former ... I've tried 26G and 24G SS in the past, and find it better suited to DL, however Ni80 does make sense, per @Grand Guru and @Room Fogger 's advice, as it's a much higher resistance than SS for the same thickness / length of wire, with a greater heat output, sooooooooooooo ... I'm going to have to shelve my aversion to nickel oxide NiO, nickel sulfate hexahydrate (NiSO4.6H2O), and nickel subsulfide (Ni3S2) toxicity, (_meaning no glowing Ni80 coils as Ni converts above 400 degrees C _), and ... give it a go

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/3/22)

I have a 6 wrap 3mm Ni80 coil in ... 0.81 Ohms and ... rocking 10 Watts ... What an improvement! ... Now I need to mess around with no. of wraps to find my sweet spot  ... Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (20/3/22)

Apologies especially to @Intuthu Kagesi for not posting sooner after our discussion yesterday, I was a bit tired after the Vape meet, and needed to be able to think to respond, but here are some of my observations in using the original Siren RTA’s , and after looking at the new one, I think they may be applicable to this one as well. I have always gotten good ( i.e. acceptable) to great to excellent flavour in going about it this way.

I only use a 2,5 I’d coil in mine, aligned with the top of the pillars with the coil legs level between the posts and coil hanging underneath, and found this height to work great for me. Play around as much as you want, you may prefer another height setting.
Wick tightish ( don’t overstuff thought, you must still have some /limited movement without deforming the coil) with long cotton legs just off the actual base of the rta, I.e. fully hanging down into the juice reservoir through juice holes, haven’t had any leaking issues with this method and never a dry hit, I do thin out the legs a little bit, but don’t take too much off. You can trim the tips either straight or at a slight angle with tip just above the base.

Stainless round wire - works best with fruits, but I don’t get good flavour with other profiles, and spaced coil is way to go. I usually spread it out with about 0,5 mm between wraps, so still a tightish wrap, so don’t space them out too far, and I try to still get as high a resistance as possible with the coil. Fruits/ice shine with SS in my opinion. ( Edit: for perfect spacing I coil as per usual, tight winds, until desired number of wraps, then stretch out on rod to about 2 - 4 times original length, compress back to start and when you let go it will have the spacing I think is needed. )
NI80 plain wire - same method as above, good flavour with fruits and still reasonable with some other profiles.

Now to get the full potential imho, my go to wire is good old VV superfine MTL Clapton, 2,5 Id, think its 6 to 8 wraps non spaced,( my preference) getting between 0,8 (6) to +- 1 Ohm (8), I have also used NI80 28/40 Clapton with good results in the same resistance range up to 1,2 Ohm. Power anything from 10 to 20 W based on my preference, but sure you can go a lot lower and still get good results. Higher resistance with low power seems to work better with the tobacco profiles, lower resistance and more power for rest. I usually run somewhere in the middle to higher range, I.e. 12 to 18 W.

I must also say that I did replace the original drip tips with Aspire MTL drip tips, as with the metal ones it tends to hurt when I knock my teeth, and at the rate I was going it was going to be a continuous painful experience and I need the pearly whites for chomping. I also think that they are a bit tighter and narrower that stock one, so swop out with something else and see what happens, may already solve some of the flavour satisfaction constraints.

Power used on this tank has always played a great role imho in flavour and vape satisfaction, so by just going up or down 0,1 or 0,5 W increments can play a big role, you have to play to find that sweet spot, and up or down usually bring out parts of the profiles that you may miss at one/initial setting, creating and catering to a portion of the profile to suit your individual taste.

I hope this may be of some help, once you get it dialed in it really is a great vape experience, that’s why this is still one of my favorite restricted DL or MTL rta's, and I run mine with airflow fully open, you have to find the flow that works for you.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/3/22)

Room Fogger said:


> Apologies especially to @Intuthu Kagesi for not posting sooner after our discussion yesterday, I was a bit tired after the Vape meet, and needed to be able to think to respond, but here are some of my observations in using the original Siren RTA’s , and after looking at the new one, I think they may be applicable to this one as well. I have always gotten good ( i.e. acceptable) to great to excellent flavour in going about it this way.
> 
> I only use a 2,5 I’d coil in mine, aligned with the top of the pillars with the coil legs level between the posts and coil hanging underneath, and found this height to work great for me. Play around as much as you want, you may prefer another height setting.
> Wick tightish ( don’t overstuff thought, you must still have some /limited movement without deforming the coil) with long cotton legs just off the actual base of the rta, I.e. fully hanging down into the juice reservoir through juice holes, haven’t had any leaking issues with this method and never a dry hit, I do thin out the legs a little bit, but don’t take too much off. You can trim the tips either straight or at a slight angle with tip just above the base.
> ...



No apologies necessary @Room Fogger, rather gratitude from my side for the input offered 

I've just recoiled / rewicked the Siren, with a 2.5mm this time, Ni80 coil, (_also 6 spaced wraps_), and am about to give that a go ... coil mounted as suggested 
My cotton is tightish through the coil, with fluffed / thinned out tails poking through the ports by a mm or two, and ... it hasn't leaked as yet, so I don't think I'll be going any longer on the tails, and ... lets see, (_or should I say taste_ )
What else can I add ... As experienced yesterday under your guidance, is that power does play a HUGE part in flavour in this tank, and have moved up from my usual 5 to 10 Watts, to 10 to 16 Watts with the Ni80 coil(s), and I'm now getting a vape comparable to my benchmark MD's flavour wise, (_with the airflow wide open too_), and .... more feedback to follow 

O ... the metal drip tip with it's acrylic end piece WILL be changed out just as soon as get a piece of white acrylic or resin stock to make up a new one, as I too would like to retain my front grashers for a few more years

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> No apologies necessary @Room Fogger, rather gratitude from my side for the input offered
> 
> I've just recoiled / rewicked the Siren, with a 2.5mm this time, Ni80 coil, (_also 6 spaced wraps_), and am about to give that a go ... coil mounted as suggested
> My cotton is tightish through the coil, with fluffed / thinned out tails poking through the ports by a mm or two, and ... it hasn't leaked as yet, so I don't think I'll be going any longer on the tails, and ... lets see, (_or should I say taste_ )
> ...


Good to hear that you are already experiencing an improvement meneer, glad that my bit of knowledge with this tank can assist you, and hopefully anyone else that may be going bald due to frustration.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (22/3/22)

Room Fogger said:


> Apologies especially to @Intuthu Kagesi for not posting sooner after our discussion yesterday, I was a bit tired after the Vape meet, and needed to be able to think to respond, but here are some of my observations in using the original Siren RTA’s , and after looking at the new one, I think they may be applicable to this one as well. I have always gotten good ( i.e. acceptable) to great to excellent flavour in going about it this way.
> 
> I only use a 2,5 I’d coil in mine, aligned with the top of the pillars with the coil legs level between the posts and coil hanging underneath, and found this height to work great for me. Play around as much as you want, you may prefer another height setting.
> Wick tightish ( don’t overstuff thought, you must still have some /limited movement without deforming the coil) with long cotton legs just off the actual base of the rta, I.e. fully hanging down into the juice reservoir through juice holes, haven’t had any leaking issues with this method and never a dry hit, I do thin out the legs a little bit, but don’t take too much off. You can trim the tips either straight or at a slight angle with tip just above the base.
> ...


Forgot to tag @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/22)

Room Fogger said:


> Forgot to tag @Silver


Thanks @Room Fogger 
that VV superfine MTL wire is great 
haven’t tried it in the Siren2, thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------

